# Picking up new 2005 28RSS 8-28-04!



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Love this web site and all the valuable information. Keep posting!

We are picking up our new Outback 28RSS 2005 tomorrow from Clarkston, Wa.

Anxious to post our own pictures and mods and share with you.

We have 2 boys and a girl (15, 13 and 9) that probably will not go to sleep easily tonight as they are so anxious to sleep in those bunks and have their own room.

We also took delivery of our new tow vehicle today - a Dodge Ram 1500 SLT 4x4.

Way too much excitement for one weekend and yes a few stomach aches of our own at spending so much money.

We figure the kids will not be available or interested in camping with us as they get older so we are taking the plunge and investing in more fun family time.

We just sold our Coleman Mesa pop-up that we popped up for 5 years. We thoroughly enjoyed our years with the Coleman but feel like we outgrew it (sons 5'11" and 5'5").

We needed more kitchen and lounging space for our family of five and our newest addition Cindi Lou the 5 month old Golden Retriever.

Be back soon with our photos! action


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Camper Louise, Welcome! action

Glad that you have found the site useful and I am sure that you will continue to learn from it as I believe even the "Senior Members" still ask opinions as well as provide helpful advise.

I am sure that you and your growing family will enjoy your rig for years to come! Congratulations and welcome to Outback Country!









~Brook


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome

Another member to our Outback group









I have been a member since April and have found this site extremely helpful. The members are all great.









Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard, congrats on your camper. We have the same unit and really love it. What part of the NW are you from? If you're interested we're having a NW Outbackers rally Sept 17th. We live over in the Tri-Cities and have been camping with ours in OR, WA and ID this year, great camping summer and still going strong into the fall/


----------



## Navy Outbackers (Jun 30, 2004)

We have had our 28RSS for about 4 weeks - it is a great rig!! Big head turner...we pulled into the Pacific Beach Navy Resort in Pacific Beach, WA and it was the start of alot of conversations. We ordered ours in late may through a great dealer in Portland (closer to Aloha), Oregon and picked it up in late August. The dealers in Washington, Tacoma RV (not a very friendly bunch) and a dealer in Bellingham,WA had just terminated his contract with Keystone in handling the Outback line...so we had to make the trek to Oregon. No problem....enyoy and best wishes with your 28RSS!!


----------

